# اختبار لوحة مجهز القدرة في الحاسوب



## نزار باكير (27 ديسمبر 2009)

[FONT=Liberation Serif, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(*[/FONT][/FONT]*اختبار لوحة مجهز القدرة في الحاسوب*[FONT=Liberation Serif, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*)*[/FONT][/FONT]
*مقدمة *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]لوحة مجهز القدرة [/FONT][FONT=Liberation Serif, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif](power :1:supply)[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]مسئولة عن تحويل الجهد المتغير في مآخذ المنازل إلى جهد مستمر [/FONT][FONT=Liberation Serif, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif](dc) [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]مناسب لتشغيل جهاز الحاسوب، وهي أيضا مسئولة عن توزيع القدرة على المكونات الداخلية للحاسوب،و من أكثر الأعراض شيوعا والتي تدل على وجود عطل في لوحة مجهز القدرة [/FONT][FONT=Liberation Serif, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif](power supply) [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]هي عدم عمل مروحة التبريد، أو عدم استقبال الجهاز لأي طاقة كهربائية على الإطلاق، وفي بعض الأحيان إعادة التشغيل المتكررة والتي تحدث تلقائيا في جهاز الحاسوب، و غالبا ما يكون سببها عدم قدرة لوحة مجهز القدرة [/FONT][FONT=Liberation Serif, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif](power supply) [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]على الحفاظ على تغذية مستقرة لمكونات الحاسوب، وعلى الرغم من الأعراض السابقة قد تزيد من الشك في أن لوحة مجهز القدرة بها عطل، إلا أنه حال قبل استبدال اللوحة، يجب التأكد من أنها هي من سببت المشكلة وليس مكون آخر، ويمكن التأكد عن طريق اختبار اللوحة بواسطة جهاز الملتيميتر [/FONT][FONT=Liberation Serif, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].[/FONT][/FONT]
*الأدوات المستعملة*[FONT=Liberation Serif, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*:*[/FONT][/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]جهاز ملتيميتر[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]مفك مناسب [/FONT][FONT=Liberation Serif, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Philips head screwdriver[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]حزام الرسغ المأرض [/FONT][FONT=Liberation Serif, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]grounding wristband [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*خطوات عملية الاختبار*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*:*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]في البداية افحص المأخذ الكهربائي الذي تم توصيل الحاسوب به إن كان به جهد أم لا[/FONT][FONT=Liberation Serif, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]تأكد من سلامة السلك الموصل للطاقة بين المأخذ والحاسوب [/FONT][FONT=Liberation Serif, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]قبل فتح الغطاء لفحص لوحة مجهز القدرة تأكد من فصل الجهاز عن التيار الكهربائي وأنك مأرض بطريقة جيدة عن طريق استعمال حزام الرسغ المأرض[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]. [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]تفحص بالنظر لوحة مجهز القدرة إن كان بها أي أضرار أو حروق وتأكد أيضا من الوصلات بين لوحة مجهز القدرة وباقي مكونات الحاسوب [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]ابحث عن أي وصلة غير مستعملة في لوحة مجهز القدرة أو قم بفصل وصلات من وصلات محركات الأقراص المضغوطة أو الديفيدي [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]عدل جهاز الملتيميتر لقياس الجهود المستمرة والأعلى من [/FONT][FONT=Liberation Serif, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]12v [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]وأعد توصيل الحاسوب بالتيار الكهربائي [/FONT][FONT=Liberation Serif, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]قم بإمساك الوصلة الفارغة وضع الطرف السالب لجهاز القياس في منفذ السلك الأسود والموجب له في منفذ السلك الأصفر وتأكد من أن القراءة كانت [/FONT][FONT=Liberation Serif, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]12v.[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]مع تثبيت الطرف السالب للملتيميتر في مكانه السابق قم بتحريك الطرف الموجب وضعه في المنفذ الخاص بالسلك الأحمر وتأكد من أن قراءة الجهاز كانت [/FONT][FONT=Liberation Serif, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]5v.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]إن كانت أي من القراءات المأخوذة في الخطوتين السابعة والثامنة خطأ فهذا يعني وجود عطل في لوحة مجهز القدرة ويجب استبدالها وإلا فاللوحة سليمة[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].:12:[/FONT]


----------



## eng_moh (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررر
لكن هل يمكن اصلاح power supply ؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو ملاحظة أن الوحدات الحديثة بها عدد كبير من الجهود الأخرى مثل 5 فولت StandBy و 3.3 فولت وغيرهم كما لم تذكر أن السلك ذو اللون الأخضر هو ما يشغل الوحدة و يوقفها واحيانا يكون تلف احد المكثفات سبب أن الجهود موجودة ولكن الحاسب لا يعمل

نعم ممكن اصلاح الوحدة


----------



## عصمت حسنى (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

